# ANKARA | Kale Ofis Tower | 108m | 23 fl | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Kale Ofis*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://kaleofis.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 108m
*FLOORS:* 23 fl


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by tzkprn:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by tzkprn:









Picture taken by tzkprn:


----------



## tzkprn (Mar 19, 2009)




----------

